# Does anyone send singles to almonds?



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Swarming and light weight is an issue. Have at least a super on them. You get paid per frame not per box in the almonds.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Western, they'll take 6-8 frames of bees but 12 or more is preferred and probably pays better. I don't think they'd turn their nose up at a strong single but I would give them room to expand, almond pollen is very high in protein and good for brooding.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I know of quite a few beekeepers that have been doing it. They are tricky, though. The weight and the size needs to be right, growers demand a good box of bees and they are really easy to grade. From a feed standpoint you don't have a lot of leeway if you hit a really bad nectar year or have any delays in the bloom, bad weather or delays in getting them out. Conversely if they have a really good year expect bees to get honey/pollen bound with the inevitable queen shutdowns and lots of swarm cells. If you want to get top dollar, have top notch hives coming out and little to worry about then heavy doubles are the way to go but if you are a bit of a gambler and want to greatly reduce handling and shipping costs then you're a "singles guy".


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

We send singles. Run from South Dakota to east Texas then to Cali. Bees need to be 6 frame average. I send them to a broker/bee keeper out there so I can stay in Texas getting the next loads fire ant free. Sound like 140 to 145 for my cut. It's a rare year in almonds that our singles don't gain weight, little bit of honey and lots of pollen. As for swarming, if you have young queens its a non issue at least for the time they are in the almonds. I here all the time how much earlier the singles fly in the day than doubles so that may be something you should point out also.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Ive sent allot of singles to Ca over the past few years. Most have about about 8 frames of bees . My covers have a 5/8 rim on them which makes a big difference in the amount of brood and bees you will come out with. Ive never had a problem with swarming ,at least not in Ca. After the bloom I put them on a semi for a few days which seems to knock the swarm out of them for a while at least. Generally you get paid a little less per hive ,but you can place more on a semi 680 compared to 432 .This past year we made nucs before we sent them and I had to sell a few because they were too heavy for the truck coming home. Singles do good but they leave little room for error.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Singles are vary common in Almonds, just a little harder to make the 8 frame average.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Trevor Mansell said:


> My covers have a 5/8 rim on them which makes a big difference in the amount of brood and bees you will come out with.


Curious as to why this increases brood and bees??????????


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

I got paid $150 last year a hive for singles with a 6 frame average


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

F&SA,
How did they look coming back? Pretty full? Swarming? Were they heavy when you sent them?


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Well I added a super underneath and they came back full of brood,pollen, and honey


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Added a super...deep or medium? Before or after almonds? Was it drawn out with comb or did it have brand new frames w/ foundation?


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Some were drawn some weren't.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Before almonds or after? Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Before almonds or after? Thanks for the quick replies!



Ok sorry got to go its a sunny day need to do some stuff at the bee yard


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

When I took them there they weren't that heavy on the way back they were dripping with bees and honey


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

what about sending a super on top of lid and have it put on later when needed.
we had some singles last season and brokers saying the farmer would not want it and was getting passed up at first, but they all called back later willing to take them , i know that will not always happen. you should be fine this year. if u need help placing them pm me


----------

